# Decoys from blue board insulation



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Does any one make decoys using blue foam insulation sheets with a hot wire cutter? Any info would be great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Grizzyaries said:


> Does any one make decoys using blue foam insulation sheets with a hot wire cutter? Any info would be great.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


PM Michigan Sniper on here. He may be able to help you out.


----------



## duckingaround (Aug 3, 2010)

I've nevr done this, but I know one of the best ways to shape foam is an electric turkey carver. I would think you could really easily shape them and then wrap them in burlap or even fiberglass resin and make them work.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I just used 1" pieces gorilla glued together, shaped body, shaped head and neck seperate.

Let it dry for recomended time and I put burlap over it after I glued the head and neck to body, then covered this in tile mastic, sanded a little, and put a few other layers on.

when it looked good I painted it with killz primer then paint, only did about 10 and they all looked bad to me, figured I would just buy decoys.

I thought I had pics, but couldnt find them, lot of info on another forum site last time I checked. hoprfully it works out for you


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I made a few decoys years ago out of insulation foam. Just used a handsaw to cut the outline of the decoy. Glued the foam together, shaped it up with a knife, then when it came to detail I used sand paper and my dremel. Used the dremel quite a bit. once the carving was done I burlapped the decoys. 

It was just something I wanted to do and give a try so I used the tools I had available. I read into the hot wire cutter and all that. It's something that I want to get back into and put more of an effort into it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Never made them, but the painting is fun. We painted 75 today. Good luck


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Pictures??? Anybody? I'd love to see what these decoys look like.


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

working decoy forum all you need to know.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I have made over 100 duck and goose decoys using many different types of foam. I have no experience with the hot wire cutter.

I glue up the foam to the proper thickness using either Liquid Nails or PL adhesive. (PL is better). 

I use a 1/4" plywood base with a wooden keel. I have burlapped all of my decoys and I have found that the best adhesive for the burlap is tile mastic. 

An excellent source of decoy foam is a hot tub sales place. This time of year, people will be replacing their worn hot tub covers. The styrofoam from discarded covers is often free for the asking. It may be waterlogged but if you allow it to dry for a year, it is fine.


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

i have about 20 homemade deals. all divers. my cans look like eiders and my blue bills are the size of texas. im making some surf scoters right now. ill get pics up later. fun to make but i always get motivated to make them around september, which isnt good.... but shooting birds over your own stuff feels good.

other than carved for divers, my next thing would be 2 part foam molded ones. you can really beat the hel out of em b4 they show any sign of abuse















































funny thing is i love the butterball the most , stupid buffs


i have 4 surf scoters ( as seen above ) primed, i just need to get the colors for the bills. then i just have to head way north and wait at the public ramps to wait to catch a ride on tjs battle ship to test em out.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

John Singer said:


> I have made over 100 duck and goose decoys using many different types of foam. I have no experience with the hot wire cutter.
> 
> I glue up the foam to the proper thickness using either Liquid Nails or PL adhesive. (PL is better).
> 
> ...


i have done dozen can's this exact way except i used a pine board for my bases instead. hardwood for my keels and tile mastic.


----------

